

Designing a Mobile User Interface for Automated Species Identification - rplevy
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=www.cs.columbia.edu/graphics/publications/white-marino-feinerCHI07.pdf

======
rplevy
The non-scribd pdf is here: www.cs.columbia.edu/graphics/publications/white-
marino-feinerCHI07.pdf

